# BMW 2011 E92 - Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP / Gladen One 201 / Gladen M-Line 100.2



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Coming up very soon...I can't wait to install the new Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP.

The D2 will power up each corner, while the M-Line amplifier will be dedicated to run the mid bass drivers under the seats.

The car will be coded to HIFI too in order to flatten the radio EQ curve from factory.

The car has the basic sound system at the moment. No tweeters. No amplifier.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love the look of the M line amps, pure class. The whole Gladen line I am impressed with.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it would be easier to appreciate those midranges with the plastic removed?


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

cajunner said:


> it would be easier to appreciate those midranges with the plastic removed?


Jeez can't wait for the install pictures 
You will see them then


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

nice!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Come on man get moving I need to see more


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Love it is Mosconi.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now these are the types of amps that I would actually display in a build of mine. Clean, classy, and to the point.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Installation is taking place this Saturday
Stay tuned

Cheers


----------



## Blinkybill (May 1, 2008)

How do you go about programming the system to HiFi? Can this be done with the business unit also?


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Blinkybill said:


> How do you go about programming the system to HiFi? Can this be done with the business unit also?


Yep that's no problem as far as I know
Use BMW coding tools


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Right fellas, update below, more to come

Work in progress...



























OEM tweeter's covers


































Working on the doors. Securing the crossover, installing the mid range speakers and sound deadening.











































































Trying out locations...


























Tweeters going into place


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

That trunk opens up a world of opportunities to mount amps....and sub(s).

A sub enclosure would fit perfectly in the well for a stealth look ?


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

You need to cut both loops on the tweeter crossover (notch filter AND attenuation) and then boost the top octave in the DSP. Otherwise the tweeters sound harsh without the loops cut, and dull after. They don't seem to be optimized for on-axis mounting. 

The midrange drivers are quite nice. 

Good luck with your project! You may have some trouble getting wire into the well there.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Intermediary update...

Doors back in place










All the trims removed from the trunk










Power


















Rear trim removed










2 way coax speakers for the rear


















Running dedicated wires for the underseats woofers


















Upgrading the woofers


















Jeez, thanks BMW. Woofers are now "glued" to the enclosure...
Tried everything could not remove them. Will look for new enclosures in the morning










More pictures tomorrow, amplifiers and support plate in place, did not take pictures yet.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude, literally hundreds of pairs of those underseat woofers have been pried out. Stop trying and do it - don't make me be Yoda.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

VP Electricity said:


> Dude, literally hundreds of pairs of those underseat woofers have been pried out. Stop trying and do it - don't make me be Yoda.


Thanks master Yoda for the advice
The customer wanted to keep the original speakers intact. But given the poor output they provide in the basic audio configuration...there was no much point. You can't hear bass at all anyway with or without them.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

There you go!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm liking that D2


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Subbed. This is my weekend project. Are you keeping oe head unit? I will be going Kenwood DNX


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Which model of DNX ?


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

This is looking great! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to hear your impressions when it's all installed


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Which model of DNX ?


4230 BT. I will start another build thread, once I have my energy back.

:sleeping:


----------

